# Have you ever.......



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Gone to the DMV/MVA to renew your liscense and they tell you that your liscense has been suspended for 3 yrs?????..........................


Well guess i'm the only one. LOL I went to renew and the lady was double checking my info name, address etc. While she was doing that she took my old liscense took my picture and then proceeded to tell me my drivers liscense hads been suspended since Oct. '05................ :O!!!! Oh and then she tells me she can't give me my liscense back.... WTF! I was like (and I said this) you have to be F*ing kidding me. So I left the place the no drivers liscense and I was thinking what the hell it could be I have never been pulled over in the car I own now. So couple hours later I was oh crap I got 2 tickets driving my husband 2000 Mustang and later my sister confirmed it. I forgot to pay the tickets and then didn't show for my court date...OMG I have 2 failure to appears. I am such a criminal...lol. Anyways I got pulled over cuz I had no front liscense plate( in the state of MD you have to have a front plate). My husband sisn't have it on cuz he didn't like it. Go figure and to add to that my husband's insurance lasped so his registration was suspended. SO I have been driving on a suspended liscense for over 3 years. I have $330.00 worth of fines at least that hat they were then who knows if they have gone up....... I remember that day I got home from work and attached his front plate. LOL Okay sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Crazy story*

That really sucks, thats funny you bring this up. I just made appointment for the DMV to renew my liscense this morning. You are just gonna have to pay up i guess to get that cleared up. But i know what your saying about not giving your liscense back, not a good feeling. Im sure you will get it all figured out and taken care of. I hope my record is ok, lol. you got me worried now.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

that's crazy! Good luck.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

EESH! Sorry to hear about that expense but be happy you don't live in NY cuz I bet the fines would have been 10 times that... They make good money on that stuff up here. I try not to sneeze wrong believe it or not. The only outlawish chances I take are with Jaymo off leash in the woods... that and a burner every now and again


----------



## litsey7 (Feb 21, 2009)

*OMG!*

We were wanting to go on vacation with our 2 pitbulls. They are 2 and 4 years old and perfect dogs for our 5 kids. We always take them to the lake when we gocamping.They love the water. Keep in mind we have taken them to the same place with no problems in the past. Well a ranger came up to us and made us leave saying pitbulls are not allowed there. We told him we have been camping there for years with our dogs. He proceeded to tell us how irresponsible we are that the breed is dangerous and they would kill our kids. We left. We have been looking everywhere to take them with us but a family mmber says to be careful that pits are illeagle in some states and if the cops see them in our car they can take and destroy them. Anyone ever heard of such? They dont even bark when someone knocks on the door!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Well it good I don't drive like a crazy person. If I had gotten into an accident or something They would've taken me to jail......... eek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. How crazy. I gotta renew mine this summer. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Wow. How crazy. I gotta renew mine this summer. Wish me luck! lol


 Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow! What the heck. You would think they would have contacted you at some point about the failure to appear. But they probably don't because they can just keep adding interest to the fines and rob you blind when you finally come in to renew. I hope your fees aren't out of control by now! =o/


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine wasn't suspended for 3 years, but I did go to renew and find out it had been suspended for a few months. I had a seizure and they take your license when you have a seizure here until the doctor sends in the paperwork that you are okay and have been seizure free for so long. The doctor sent in the paperwork, but they never recorded it, it took all day to get it straightened out, but at least I got to leave with my license! I would hate the thought of having to take the driving test all over again


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

^^^ I am hoping that doesn't happen. My husband said probably not since my liscense was suspended an not expired. If i have too I am gonna be pissed. LOl. I can't believe they didn't send me a paer saying before I can renew my liscense I neest o apy these fines. I only got a paper saying my drivers liscense needed to be renewed. Grrrrrr......

I am going to pay them next friday... I couldn't afford it last pay period so it's gonna have to be this one. I am still driving I only have to drive 12 miles to work. I stop completely at every stop sign, use my signals, all the correct stuff so I don't get pulled over. My husband drives if we go anywhere else.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

This is to litsey7 there is a little town in New Mexico that can take your dog (if it's a pitbull) right out of your car and destroy it. That's the way it was in the '80's and 90's there. I think it is called Tierans or something similar. We had to travel on the highway next to the town to go to a dog show in Albuquerque back in 1987 but we didn't go thru their town. Thank God! but we were all pretty scared anyhow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My goodness Bullybabe I had no idea that you traveled on the wrong side of the law! LOL. I would check into it and see if they mailed you a notice to appear. If you did not recieve one how would you know to show up. I would contest any interest they have tacked on because of their failure to contact you. That is just me tho sounds like a good fight.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> ^^^ I am hoping that doesn't happen. My husband said probably not since my liscense was suspended an not expired. If i have too I am gonna be pissed. LOl. I can't believe they didn't send me a paer saying before I can renew my liscense I neest o apy these fines. I only got a paper saying my drivers liscense needed to be renewed. Grrrrrr......
> 
> I am going to pay them next friday... I couldn't afford it last pay period so it's gonna have to be this one. I am still driving I only have to drive 12 miles to work. I stop completely at every stop sign, use my signals, all the correct stuff so I don't get pulled over. My husband drives if we go anywhere else.


I drove under suspension serveral times and got away with it several times, but the last time I was driving at night and one of my license plate lights was out and I got pulled and hauled in and everything, it was not fun!! Plus I was like half a block from my house. GOOD LUCK!! I hope everything works out for ya and you get your license back!! Mines been suspended since Nov. 2007 and I wont be able to get it back until June 27th of this year!! IM EXCITED!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> My goodness Bullybabe I had no idea that you traveled on the wrong side of the law! LOL. I would check into it and see if they mailed you a notice to appear. If you did not recieve one how would you know to show up. I would contest any interest they have tacked on because of their failure to contact you. That is just me tho sounds like a good fight.


I know I'm a criminal...lol, Thats a good idea. Usually don't win in that department, but I bring my husband he likes that kinda stuff..lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I drove under suspension serveral times and got away with it several times, but the last time I was driving at night and one of my license plate lights was out and I got pulled and hauled in and everything, it was not fun!! Plus I was like half a block from my house. GOOD LUCK!! I hope everything works out for ya and you get your license back!! Mines been suspended since Nov. 2007 and I wont be able to get it back until June 27th of this year!! IM EXCITED!!!


OMG if I got hauled in I would turn into a basket case.


----------

